# Where did the site go on monday?



## frankthedm (Oct 25, 2005)

What happened?


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 25, 2005)

Most likely the result of the hurricane.  The server lives in Florida, Ft. Myers if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 25, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Most likely the result of the hurricane.  The server lives in Florida, Ft. Meyers if I am not mistaken.



 Yeah. Henry posted about what likely happened, in RPG.net:







> Not just shut down - if they expect a really bad one, or flooding, they also remove said servers from the premises. I talked to the owners after Hurricane (Charlie, I think?) and they briefed us on the safety of our systems.
> 
> Their area still has something like 190,000 people without power. Trust in the good folks in the power companies and local co-ops in FL to get 'em back online soon. In the meantime, I've been cruising here, WotC, Snopes, and other forums...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 25, 2005)

Nowhere, you were just redirect to a blank page...yep, only you!


----------



## DaveMage (Oct 25, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Nowhere, you were just redirect to a blank page...yep, only you!




Ooooh....sporting the Halloween Hand of Evil....cool.

Of course, now your location is no longer in the cookie jar....


----------



## diaglo (Oct 25, 2005)

mortality.net was down too.

i tend to agree with Darkness and Henry. i brought my mother-in-law up on Sat from Punta Gorda to avoid Wilma. i'm sure the guys manning the server took it to safety Monday when Wilma hit. and didn't have power back until lunch today.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 25, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Ooooh....sporting the Halloween Hand of Evil....cool.
> 
> Of course, now your location is no longer in the cookie jar....



Friday I will be using this one...



Then after back to the jar!


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 25, 2005)

They need to switch ISP's to the midwest where don't have hurricanes or earthquakes!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 25, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> They need to switch ISP's to the midwest where don't have hurricanes or earthquakes!




Just Tornadoes and blizzards


----------



## CarlZog (Oct 25, 2005)

*Awesome recovery time!*

Hey!

Bravo, kudos, thumbs-up and general applause to the Enworld hosts!

Hit by a cat 3 hurricane Monday morning and back online the next day!

Wow. That's just awesome. I really didn't expect to see this site for at least another couple days.

Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Just Tornadoes and blizzards





One or two.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 26, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> One or two.




One or two what?  Tornadoes?  Ohio averages 16 tornadoes a year....


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 26, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> They need to switch ISP's to the midwest where don't have hurricanes or earthquakes!




Google for "New Madrid Fault" and then think again about earthquakes in the midwest.  They do occur, though more rarely than California's - and when they occur they are far more violent than California's


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 26, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> One or two what?  Tornadoes?  Ohio averages 16 tornadoes a year....





it's called an _understatement_.   Sort of an ironic opposite of an exagerration.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 26, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> it's called an _understatement_.   Sort of an ironic opposite of an exagerration.




   Sometimes its so hard to pick up irony on message boards....


----------



## BSF (Oct 26, 2005)

Bah, the midwest is far too dangerous.  Look at Albuquerque.  We don't have hurricanes, tornadoes or earthquakes.  Noe of the volcanoes nearby have been active for several hundred thousand years.  We don't have floods. 

OK, we have had some tornadoes.  I can think of two in the last 35 years.  Property damage from them was nearly $10,000.  

Mind you, areas outside of Albuquerque are a little more susceptible to these things.  Sure we are a high-altitude desert in the middle of nowhere.  Sure, when the Rio Grande fault goes it will be a spectacular movement.  But we are in a great position for stability.

Of course, Morrus already has an esgtablished relationship with Cyberstreet and has been happy with the service, I think.  Good service with people you trust is pretty dang valuable.  So maybe he doesn't want to change.  But if he were going to, I would suggest going someplace much less disaster prone, not someplace where the disasters just change focus.


----------



## pokedigimaniac (Oct 26, 2005)

Easy idea - launch it into space. No natural disasters there!


----------



## BSF (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, but the latency would really suck.  As well, there would be greater susceptibility to solar flares.


----------



## werk (Oct 26, 2005)

Solar flares are bad...that's true...

How about we bury the ENWorld server cluster deep in the heart of the antarctic?  Computers like cold.  We could take turns protecting it from penguin attacks.


----------



## BSF (Oct 26, 2005)

I think it's a linux box.  So it should like penguins.


----------



## Henry (Oct 26, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> How about we bury the ENWorld server cluster deep in the heart of the antarctic?  Computers like cold.  We could take turns protecting it from penguin attacks.




Sez you! *I'm* not gonna be the one going out there to change out a motherboard if it blows.


----------

